# Chain Of Fools.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Peta and the Queen of Soul.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/peta-wants-arethas-furs/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Morons.....


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

If hides means so much, scrape of the road kill.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

No words...


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

In my 59 years of walking this rock, I have noticed people have become more twisted and demanding of their opinions. If you don't like meat, that's fine. If you don't like fur,that's ok. If you don't like guns, so be it. If you don't like dairy, it's your choice. If you don't like Republicans or Democrats, go with what you agree with. There lies the rub. Our society has decided we must force our individual opinions on everyone else. That is not peaceful co-existence. That is just childish.

How about we promote and persuade and accept. that's called salesmanship.





  








Socrates




__
ozarkian


__
Sep 25, 2018


----------

